# what exactly can they find with the barium enema?



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

this is my second time doing this test- my problem is my constipation suddenly got worse about 1 month ago- am taking heavy doses of miralax just to go- am wondering what they look for with this test? i couldn't get in with my old gi so i see his PA (physician assistant) anyhow, am nervous that i woun't get cleaned ouyt good enough for the test.... any thoughts?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

They primarily look to see if there is some structural reason for your symptoms. Is your anatomy normal or not.K.


----------



## 15180 (Sep 22, 2005)

I asked the radiologist that did my BE what they could see with the test. He told me abnormally developed intestines, polyps and twisted bowels. What they can see is how well the barium flows through the bowel. They can see if there are growths, but they can not remove them. Then you would need to go back for a colonoscopy. One of the reasons alot of people just have the colonoscopy to begin with.


----------

